

Keeping the Internet open and free - cwan
http://chrishughes.tumblr.com/post/418197882/keeping-the-internet-open-and-free

======
swombat
At this point, I am more worried about the governmental attempts to take
control of the internet (e.g. ACTA, the new Digital Economy bill, and other
similar efforts internationally) than by Apple and other similar players.

